# Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

I, like uncountable and numerous number of humans across the globe, am an  ardent follower of science fiction movies. So why not launch a thread dedicated toward the same?


So, my dear ladies and gentlemen, here it is!


1. Primer - Loved it. Spent hours trying to decode it. Couldn't. Primer (2004) - IMDb

2. 2001  A Space Odyssey  - A visual and intellectual treat! 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) - IMDb

3. Gattaca (1997) - Gattaca (1997) - IMDb

4. K-Pax - Loved Kevin Spacey. Tops the list of budget sci-fi. K-PAX (2001) - IMDb

5. Looper (2012) - Looper (2012) - IMDb

6. Slipstream - Good film. Released in the year 2005. www.imdb.com/title/tt0381601/

7. Signs - M Night Shyamalam www.imdb.com/title/tt0286106

8. The Terminator www.imdb.com/title/tt0103064

9. The 6th Sense www.imdb.com/title/tt0167404/

10. Predestination (MW - Short for Must Watch!) www.imdb.com/title/tt2397535/

11. Inception - www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/

12. Dark City - www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929

13. Prometheus -  www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714

14. Alien series - www.imdb.com/list/ls009885462/ For Entertainment!

15. Oblivion - www.imdb.com/title/tt1483013/

16. The Man from Earth (MW!) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/

17. The Day the Earth Stood Still - www.imdb.com/title/tt0970416/

18. The Silent Earth - Awe inducing. Mind boggling. Earth shattering! www.imdb.com/title/tt0089869

19. Soylent Green - Is People! www.imdb.com/title/tt0070723/

20. Brazil - Ain't about Brazil. (Another MW!)  www.imdb.com/title/tt0088846/

21. Edge of Tomorrow (Check out the Comic based on this one - All You Need is Kill)

22. Avatar (mainly for visual appeal. The game based on this movie is also pretty neat!)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549

23. Interstellar - www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692

24. Planet of the Apes - www.imdb.com/title/tt0133152/

25. Lucy (2014) -  (Cool movie. Cool Visuals)www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/

26. The Time Machine 1960 & 2002 - The Time Machine (1960) - IMDb , www.imdb.com/title/tt0268695/

27. I Robot - I, Robot (2004) - IMDb
www.imdb.com/title/tt0343818/

28. I am Legend - I Am Legend (2007) - IMDb

29. In Time - www.imdb.com/title/tt1637688/

30. Cabin in the Woods (another MW) -www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/

31. Marvel - Agents of Shield - www.imdb.com/title/tt2364582/ For Entertainment!

32. Star Wars - www.imdb.com/title/tt0076759/

33. Star Trek - www.imdb.com/title/tt0796366/

34. The Abyss - www.imdb.com/title/tt0096754

35. HARDWARE 1990 (Movie to watch) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0099740/

36. Matrix series - www.imdb.com/list/ls056840549/

37. Back to the Future - www.imdb.com/title/tt0088763/

38. Source Code - www.imdb.com/title/tt0945513/

39. Tron Legacy - Also check out the game on this one! www.imdb.com/title/tt1104001/

40. Dark Star (Must watch. Haven't seen it yet though)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0069945/

41. Starman (Movie to watch)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0088172/

42. Mass Effect Movie - www.imdb.com/title/tt1482455/

43. Artificial Intelligence - www.imdb.com/title/tt0212720/

44. Minority Report - www.imdb.com/title/tt0212720/

45. War of the Worlds - www.imdb.com/title/tt0407304/

46. Time traveller's wife (neat premise. cool theory. cooler story) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0452694/

47.  Bill & Ted excellent adventures (Not seen yet.But heard of this movie a lot) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0096928/

48.  Groundhog day - www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/

49.  Run Lola Run - www.imdb.com/title/tt0130827/

50 . Blade Runner Blade Runner (1982) - IMDb

51. Contact 1997 Contact (1997) - IMDb

52. Moon 2009 Moon (2009) - IMDb

53. The Prestige The Prestige (2006) - IMDb

54. La planète sauvage  AKA Fantastic Planet 1973 La planète sauvage (1973) - IMDb

55.  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension (1984)-Who is Buckaroo Banzai? A brain surgeon, a rocket scientist and a rock star.
 The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension (1984) - IMDb


56. The Last Starfighter (1984) Boy playing video games finds out that he gets to pilot a starship and kill aliens The Last Starfighter (1984) - IMDb For Entertainment!

57. Enemy Mine (1985) Slow, it shows relationship between two soldiers, an alien and human who were fighting on opposite sides  Enemy Mine (1985) - IMDb

58. Kin-dza-dza! (1986) Sci fi social satire. It is a little bit of steampunk, cyberpunk and dieselpunk Kin-dza-dza! (1986) - IMDb

59. Twelve Monkeys (1995) Twelve Monkeys (1995) - IMDb

60. Aeon Flux Æon Flux (2005) - IMDb For Entertainment!

61. Equilibrium Equilibrium (2002) - IMDb

62. Ultraviolet Ultraviolet (2006) - IMDb

63. The Fifth Element www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/

64. Event Horizon www.imdb.com/title/tt0119081/

65. Europa Report www.imdb.com/title/tt2051879/ For Entertainment!

66. The Fountain www.imdb.com/title/tt0414993/

67. Sunshine  www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/

68. Serenity - Pretty neat. www.imdb.com/title/tt0379786/

69. District 9 - Not forgetting... www.imdb.com/title/tt1136608/

70. District B13 - How can we ever forget District B13? www.imdb.com/title/tt0414852/

71. The Machine (2013) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2317225/ For Entertainment!

72. Transcendence (2014) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/

73. Dredd (2012) - Check out the action and theatrics on this one..www.imdb.com/title/tt1343727/

74.  E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - IMDb

75.  Cloverfield (2008)  - Cloverfield (2008) - IMDb

76.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - IMDb

77. Gravity 2013 - Gravity (2013) - IMDb

78. Jurassic Park - Jurassic Park (1993) - IMDb

79.The Fifth Element -  Le cinquième élément (1997) - IMDb

80. Iron Man -  www.imdb.com/title/tt0371746/ For Entertainment!

81. Total Recall - www.imdb.com/title/tt0100802/

82. Donnie Darko 2001 - Have you seen it? - www.imdb.com/title/tt0246578/ If you ain't seein donnie darko u ain't seein nuthin.

83. Frequency (2000) - See it to believe it! - www.imdb.com/title/tt0186151/

84. Enders Game - OXV: The Manual (2013) - IMDb

85. Limitless (2011) - www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/

86. I Origins 2014 - I Origins (2014) - IMDb

87. Frequencies 2013 - OXV: The Manual (2013) - IMDb

88. The Happening - www.imdb.com/title/tt0949731/

89. They Live - Yes, they Live! www.imdb.com/title/tt0096256/

90. V for Vendetta - www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/

91. Groundhog Day - Groundhog Day (1993) - IMDb

92. Ex Machina - Ex Machina (2014) - IMDb For Entertainment!

93. Her - www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/

94. Chappie - www.imdb.com/title/tt1823672/ For Entertainment!

95. The One I Love (2014) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2756032/

96. GODZILLA - www.imdb.com/title/tt0831387/ For Entertainment!

97. COHERENCE - www.imdb.com/title/tt2866360/

98. BICENTENNIAL MAN - www.imdb.com/title/tt0182789/

99. City of Ember - www.imdb.com/title/tt0970411/

100.  Unbreakable (2000) - Unbreakable (2000) - IMDb

101. Mad Max Series -1979  Mad Max (1979) - IMDb, 1981 - Mad Max 2 (1981) - IMDb, 1985 - Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985) - IMDb
Mad Max: Fury Road (2015)  - Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) - IMDb For Entertainment!

102.  Children of Men (2006)  - Children of Men (2006) - IMDb

103. Divergent 2014 - Divergent (2014) - IMDb  &
Insurgent 2015   -    Insurgent (2015) - IMDb

104.  Mr. Nobody (2009) - Mr. Nobody (2009) - IMDb

105. Cube (1997) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/

106. Timecrimes - www.imdb.com/title/tt0480669/

107.  Mulholland Drive (2001) - Mulholland Dr. (2001) - IMDb

108. Triangle (2009)  - www.imdb.com/title/tt1187064/

109. The Butterfly Effect - The Butterfly Effect (2004) - IMDb

110. Cloud Atlas - Cloud Atlas (2012) - IMDb

111. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/

112. The One - The One (2001) - IMDb

113.  Solaris (2002)  - Solaris (2002) - IMDb

114.  Waterworld (1995) - Waterworld (1995) - IMDb For Entertainment!

115.  Galaxy Quest (1999) - Galaxy Quest (1999) - IMDb For Entertainment!

116. The Signal (2014) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2910814/

117. John Carter (2012)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0401729/ For Entertainment!

118. Armageddon (1998)-How come nobody mentioned Armageddon?  www.imdb.com/title/tt0120591/

119. Without Warning (1980) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0081764/ - Did I mention Without Warning

120. Jupiter Ascending (2015) - www.imdb.com/title/tt1617661/ -  is an  Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIE!!

121. The Martian (2015) - www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/

122. Project Almanac - m.imdb.com/title/tt2436386

123. Another Earth - Another Earth (2011) - IMDb

124. The thirteenth floor - The Thirteenth Floor (1999) - IMDb

125. Truman Show - The Truman Show (1998) - IMDb

126. Pi - Pi (1998) - IMDb

127. Passengers - Passengers (2016) - IMDb

128. Arrival - Arrival (2016) - IMDb

129.  Synchronicity - Synchronicity (2015) - IMDb - A definite mind bender!

130. 10 Cloverfield Lane - 10 Cloverfield Lane (2016) - IMDb

131 . The Maze Runner - The Maze Runner (2014) - IMDb

132.  Paul 2011 - Paul (2011) - IMDb For Entertainment!

133.  Under the skin 2013 - Under the Skin (2013) - IMDb

134.  The Chronicles of. Riddick -*www.imdb.com/title/tt0296572/ -  For Entertainment!

135. Guardians of the Galaxy -*www.imdb.com/title/tt2015381/ -  For Entertainment!

136. Starship Troopers -*www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ - For Entertainment!

137. Life 2017 - Life (2017)         - IMDb

138. Pandorum 2009 Pandorum (2009)         - IMDb

139. Mr. India Mr. India (1987)         - IMDb - Overall entertaining Sci fi action comedy Indian style!

140. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy -  The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) - IMDb -Omitting a movie such as this from the list should be an unforgivable crime!


P.s - This thread is about science fiction movies in general. And any movie belonging to the science fiction genre may be added to it.


Edit (Raaabo): You can add more text now, up to 20K characters. I can't increase it more than that though, so start editing text out


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Gattaca is my favorite.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Come on, you missed out Interstellar and Inception


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

The man from earth.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

What about aliens, Prometheus and oblivion ?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Faun said:


> Gattaca is my favorite.



+1 to that!

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Come on, you missed out Interstellar and Inception




Interstellar - Haven't watched it yet.

Inception - Great movie. Will add it. But if you watched Inception, you'll love Dark City.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> The man from earth.




Fantastic Movie! Thanks for the reminder.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> What about aliens, Prometheus and oblivion ?




Thanks. Adding them too in the list.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Add *Edge Of Tomorrow* (based on *All You Need Is Kill*)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

*Agents of S . H.  I . E . L . D.*


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Add *Edge Of Tomorrow* (based on *All You Need Is Kill*)



Added

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> *Agents of S . H.  I . E . L . D.*



Thats   tv series


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Ronnie012 said:


> Added


The manga hasn't been made into anime yet.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> The manga hasn't been made into anime yet.



Sorry, my bad! Thought there was an anime. Have read the comic though.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Ronnie012 said:


> Added
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



nope a movie of ~44*42minutes...just a lengthy one. but season 3 will be aired in september extending by another 22*42mins


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Terminator, abyss, star wars and star trek series


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



kARTechnology said:


> nope a movie of ~44*42minutes...just a lengthy one. but season 3 will be aired in september extending by another 22*42mins




Ok. Added.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Terminator, abyss, star wars and star trek series




Terminator - Already added.

Star wars & Star trek added

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Terminator, abyss, star wars and star trek series




Terminator - Already added.

Star wars & Abyss added


----------



## image (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

TRON Legacy

Superb audio and visual effects.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Faun said:


> Gattaca is my favorite.



Gattaca is brilliant. Don't know how it wasn't till this year that I saw it.

If you have all those movies, I'd also add Matrix & Back to the Future to the list.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Source Code.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



sam said:


> Source Code.



Awesome. Added.

- - - Updated - - -



image said:


> TRON Legacy
> 
> Superb audio and visual effects.



Added

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Gattaca is brilliant. Don't know how it wasn't till this year that I saw it.
> 
> If you have all those movies, I'd also add Matrix & Back to the Future to the list.



Added


----------



## true_lies (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

not a movie but .. Mass Effect series can be included as well
maybe need a new thread for video games



plus add the imdb links for each movie in the first post


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Artificial intelligence, minority report and war of the worlds.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



true_lies said:


> plus add the imdb links for each movie in the first post


and a source 

Btw, 

Time traveller's wife
Bill & Ted excellent adventures (a bit old)
Groundhog day
Run Lola Run


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Star Wars is Fantasy

And I liked Battleship, so unsure what and all to post here

+1 to Soylent Green, Dark City and 2001

Blade Runner (1982) - IMDb should be on here

Contact (1997) - IMDb should be on here

Moon (2009) - IMDb 



Spoiler



prestige + 2001



La planète sauvage (1973) - IMDb - alien.  

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension (1984) - IMDb - Who is Buckaroo Banzai? A brain surgeon, a rocket scientist and a rock star. 

The Last Starfighter - boy playing video games finds out that he gets to pilot a starship and kill aliens

Enemy Mine - slow, it shows relationship between two soldiers, an alien and human who were fighting on opposite sides

Kin Dza Dza - sci fi social satire. It is a little bit of steampunk, cyberpunk and dieselpunk.

- - - Updated - - -

12 Monkeys, Aeon Flux, Equilibrium, Ultraviolet, The Fifth Element 

Event Horizon, Europa Report, The Fountain, Sunshine


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Love these time travel based movies-
Looper
Interstellar
The Time Machine

especially - Predestination & Back to the Future

Avatar - for having a great message among them, to save & respect nature


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



true_lies said:


> not a movie but .. Mass Effect series can be included as well
> maybe need a new thread for video games
> 
> 
> ...



Added

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> and a source
> 
> Btw,
> 
> ...



Cool. Added.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Star Wars is Fantasy
> 
> And I liked Battleship, so unsure what and all to post here
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links and hints. Added.

- - - Updated - - -



beingGamer said:


> Love these time travel based movies-
> Looper
> Interstellar
> The Time Machine
> ...



Already added.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

bookmarked this thread. 

i have a lot to watch now, perfect timing as i have vacations


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Gattaca so good and The Man from Earth too!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



.jRay. said:


> bookmarked this thread.
> 
> i have a lot to watch now, perfect timing as i have vacations




Cool. Contribute!

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Gattaca so good and The Man from Earth too!



Yup!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Artificial intelligence, minority report and war of the worlds.



Gravity (2013) - IMDb
Jurassic Park (1993) - IMDb
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - IMDb
Cloverfield (2008) - IMDb
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - IMDb
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119081/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Gravity (2013) - IMDb
> Jurassic Park (1993) - IMDb
> Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - IMDb
> Cloverfield (2008) - IMDb
> ...




Added.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Source Code
Interstellar
Lucy
Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



> 42. Mass Effect Movie - www.imdb.com/title/tt1482455/



Upcoming movies too???


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

^yvonne strahovski as Miranda plz


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

How can u forget Iron Man Series?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



way2jatin said:


> Source Code
> Interstellar
> Lucy
> Edge of Tomorrow



Thanks. But already there in the list


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

I am not sure how iron man and avengers are considered in sci-fi?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Flash said:


> Upcoming movies too???



Didn't know it's an upcoming one!

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ^yvonne strahovski as Miranda plz


Yup!

And _Hammasa Kohistani_ as *Tali* *www.google.co.in/search?biw=1366&bih=657&tbm=isch&q=hammasa+kohistani&revid=965634398&sa=X&ei=9peBVafOBImi8QWjzYIw&ved=0CCEQ1QIoAQ&dpr=1

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> I am not sure how iron man and avengers are considered in sci-fi?



Iron Man is Somewhat Sci fi somewhat superhero. I think separate topic should be created for Superhero movies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

This thread has gone away from the origins of its title.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Subscribed


----------



## true_lies (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Total Recall....the original one


----------



## Anorion (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

and the new one
Lucy.
lucy was heavily inspired by Samsara. It had little to give as a sci fi movie.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Faun said:


> This thread has gone away from the origins of its title.



Well, then contribute with some movies which you feel does justice to the title. I'm planning to further segretate the movies into different sub categories (Intellectually inspiring, thought generating etc) and those movies which I feel need a separate topic will be allotted one thereafter. But for that to happen this list should contain more than 200+ movies. At present there are only 80+ something movies so I 'm adding whichever I find somewhat related.
 So please contribute. I'll do the modifications and proper segregations later on(whenever I get the time.)

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> Total Recall....the original one



Thanks. Added.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> and the new one
> Lucy.
> lucy was heavily inspired by Samsara. It had little to give as a sci fi movie.



Hmm,  i haven't seen Samsara yet, so can't tell.  I liked Lucy's concept though. Choices differ from person to person.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

the basic premise that we use only a marginal fraction of our brainpower/mindpower is a myth


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Anorion said:


> the basic premise that we use only a marginal fraction of our brainpower/mindpower is a myth



Yup Pseudoscience.This reminds of another movie - Limitless


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

ooh 7.4 is not bad, will watch


----------



## veddotcom (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Add these as well

*Frequencies*
*I Origins*


----------



## true_lies (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Ender's Game


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Anorion said:


> ooh 7.4 is not bad, will watch



Yup. Good watch nonetheless.

- - - Updated - - -



veddotcom said:


> Add these as well
> 
> *Frequencies*
> *I Origins*



Added.

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> Ender's Game



Added.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

May be this will help:

IMDb: Genre: Sci-Fi


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> May be this will help:
> 
> IMDb: Genre: Sci-Fi



Thanks. But better if people have seen the movies first. That way we can select based on people's recommendations!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 5, 2015)

Event Horizon (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 14, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Event Horizon (1997) - IMDb


Thanks. Already added.

Added Groundhog Day. Though not sure if it amounts to pure sci fi.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Even Horizon is best until you see the crap ending.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Has anyone mentioned Prometheus ?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone mentioned Prometheus ?



Yup.
Added

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Even Horizon is best until you see the crap ending.



 Thats why i didnt see the ending.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 21, 2015)

Ex Machina


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 24, 2015)

gurujee said:


> Ex Machina


Yup amazing movie. 
Also loved Predestination and Her.
Chappie was also good and a little thought provoking.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 2, 2015)

gurujee said:


> Ex Machina



Added.

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> Yup amazing movie.
> Also loved Predestination and Her.
> Chappie was also good and a little thought provoking.



Added.

Good work guys 

- - - Updated - - -

Added - The One I love, Godzilla n Coherence


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

mind boggling ? hmmm

Baahubali


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Artificial intelligence, minority report and war of the worlds.


I am glad someone mentioned Artificial Intelligence. If thought provoking is considered it should go in first place.
Also Bicentennial Man. The more I say about this the less it will be.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



gopi_vbboy said:


> mind boggling ? hmmm
> 
> Baahubali


This should be the last attempt to troll. Please don't go this route.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

add city of ember


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Vyom said:


> I am glad someone mentioned Artificial Intelligence. If thought provoking is considered it should go in first place.
> Also Bicentennial Man. The more I say about this the less it will be.



Bicentennial Man has been added!

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> add city of ember



Added.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Ronnie012 said:


> Bicentennial Man has been added!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Can you post a complete list of movies added so far?. It will help to suggest missing ones.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Can you post a complete list of movies added so far?. It will help to suggest missing ones.



Sure.




1. Primer - Loved it. Spent hours trying to decode it. Couldn't. Primer (2004) - IMDb

2. 2001  A Space Odyssey  - A visual and intellectual treat! 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) - IMDb

3. Gattaca (1997) - Gattaca (1997) - IMDb

4. K-Pax - Loved Kevin Spacey. Tops the list of budget sci-fi. K-PAX (2001) - IMDb

5. Looper (2012) - Looper (2012) - IMDb

6. Slipstream - Good film. Released in the year 2005. www.imdb.com/title/tt0381601/

7. Signs - M Night Shyamalam www.imdb.com/title/tt0286106

8. The Terminator www.imdb.com/title/tt0103064

9. The 6th Sense www.imdb.com/title/tt0167404/

10. Predestination (MW - Short for Must Watch!) www.imdb.com/title/tt2397535/

11. Inception - www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/

12. Dark City - www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929 

13. Prometheus -  www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714

14. Alien series - www.imdb.com/list/ls009885462/

15. Oblivion - www.imdb.com/title/tt1483013/

16. The Man from Earth (MW!) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/

17. The Day the Earth Stood Still - www.imdb.com/title/tt0970416/

18. The Silent Earth - Awe inducing. Mind boggling. Earth shattering! www.imdb.com/title/tt0089869

19. Soylent Green - Is People! www.imdb.com/title/tt0070723/

20. Brazil - Ain't about Brazil. (Another MW!)  www.imdb.com/title/tt0088846/

21. Edge of Tomorrow (Check out the Comic based on this one - All You Need is Kill)

22. Avatar (mainly for visual appeal. The game based on this movie is also pretty neat!)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549

23. Interstellar - www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692

24. Planet of the Apes - www.imdb.com/title/tt0133152/

25. Lucy (2014) -  (Cool movie. Cool Visuals)www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/

26. The Time Machine 1960 & 2002 - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0054387/ , www.imdb.com/title/tt0268695/

27. I Robot - I, Robot (2004) - IMDb
www.imdb.com/title/tt0343818/

28. I am Legend - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/

29. In Time - www.imdb.com/title/tt1637688/

30. Cabin in the Woods (another MW) -www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/

31. Marvel - Agents of Shield - www.imdb.com/title/tt2364582/

32. Star Wars - www.imdb.com/title/tt0076759/

33. Star Trek - www.imdb.com/title/tt0796366/

34. The Abyss - www.imdb.com/title/tt0096754

35. HARDWARE 1990 (Movie to watch) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0099740/

36. Matrix series - www.imdb.com/list/ls056840549/

37. Back to the Future - www.imdb.com/title/tt0088763/

38. Source Code - www.imdb.com/title/tt0945513/

39. Tron Legacy - Also check out the game on this one! www.imdb.com/title/tt1104001/

40. Dark Star (Must watch. Haven't seen it yet though)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0069945/

41. Starman (Movie to watch)- www.imdb.com/title/tt0088172/

42. Mass Effect Movie - www.imdb.com/title/tt1482455/

43. Artificial Intelligence - www.imdb.com/title/tt0212720/

44. Minority Report - www.imdb.com/title/tt0212720/

45. War of the Worlds - www.imdb.com/title/tt0407304/

46. Time traveller's wife (neat premise. cool theory. cooler story) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0452694/

47.  Bill & Ted excellent adventures (Not seen yet.But heard of this movie a lot) - www.imdb.com/title/tt0096928/ 

48.  Groundhog day - www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/

49.  Run Lola Run - www.imdb.com/title/tt0130827/

50 . Blade Runner Blade Runner (1982) - IMDb

51. Contact 1997 Contact (1997) - IMDb

52. Moon 2009 Moon (2009) - IMDb

53. The Prestige The Prestige (2006) - IMDb

54. La planète sauvage  AKA Fantastic Planet 1973 La planète sauvage (1973) - IMDb

55.  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension (1984)-Who is Buckaroo Banzai? A brain surgeon, a rocket scientist and a rock star.
 *www.imdb.com/title/tt0086856/


56. The Last Starfighter (1984) Boy playing video games finds out that he gets to pilot a starship and kill aliens *www.imdb.com/title/tt0087597/

57. Enemy Mine (1985) Slow, it shows relationship between two soldiers, an alien and human who were fighting on opposite sides  *www.imdb.com/title/tt0089092/

58. Kin-dza-dza! (1986) Sci fi social satire. It is a little bit of steampunk, cyberpunk and dieselpunk *www.imdb.com/title/tt0091341/

59. Twelve Monkeys (1995) *www.imdb.com/title/tt0114746/

60. Aeon Flux *www.imdb.com/title/tt0402022/

61. Equilibrium *www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/

62. Ultraviolet *www.imdb.com/title/tt0370032/

63. The Fifth Element www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/

64. Event Horizon www.imdb.com/title/tt0119081/

65. Europa Report www.imdb.com/title/tt2051879/

66. The Fountain www.imdb.com/title/tt0414993/

67. Sunshine  www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/

68. Serenity - Pretty neat. www.imdb.com/title/tt0379786/

69. District 9 - Not forgetting... www.imdb.com/title/tt1136608/

70. District B13 - How can we ever forget District B13? www.imdb.com/title/tt0414852/

71. The Machine (2013) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2317225/

72. Transcendence (2014) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/

73. Dredd (2012) - Check out the action and theatrics on this one..www.imdb.com/title/tt1343727/

74.  E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0083866/

75.  Cloverfield (2008)  - *www.imdb.com/title/tt1060277/

76.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0075860/

77. Gravity 2013 - *www.imdb.com/title/tt1454468/

78. Jurassic Park - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0107290/

79.The Fifth Element -  *www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/

80. Iron Man -  www.imdb.com/title/tt0371746/

81. Total Recall - www.imdb.com/title/tt0100802/

82. Donnie Darko 2001 - Have you seen it? - www.imdb.com/title/tt0246578/

83. Frequency (2000) - See it to believe it! - www.imdb.com/title/tt0186151/

84. Enders Game - *www.imdb.com/title/tt2414766/

85. Limitless (2011) - www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289/

86. I Origins 2014 - *www.imdb.com/title/tt2884206/

87. Frequencies 2013 - *www.imdb.com/title/tt2414766/

88. The Happening - www.imdb.com/title/tt0949731/

89. They Live - Yes, they Live! www.imdb.com/title/tt0096256/

90. V for Vendetta - www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/

91. Groundhog Day - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/

92. Ex Machina - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0470752/

93. Her - www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/

94. Chappie - www.imdb.com/title/tt1823672/

95. The One I Love (2014) - www.imdb.com/title/tt2756032/

96. GODZILLA - www.imdb.com/title/tt0831387/

97. COHERENCE - www.imdb.com/title/tt2866360/

98. BICENTENNIAL MAN - www.imdb.com/title/tt0182789/

99. City of Ember - www.imdb.com/title/tt0970411/


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Unbreakable (2000) - IMDb
Children of Men (2006) - IMDb
Mad Max (1979) - IMDb
Mad Max 2 (1981) - IMDb
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985) - IMDb


- - - Updated - - -

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



jackal_79 said:


> Unbreakable (2000) - IMDb
> Children of Men (2006) - IMDb
> Mad Max (1979) - IMDb
> Mad Max 2 (1981) - IMDb
> ...



Added.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Added - Divergent 2014 & Insurgent


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 10, 2015)

I think the name of the thread should be changed if all sci-fi movies are to be added. Or you should only consider and add titles which satisfies the thread title.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I think the name of the thread should be changed if all sci-fi movies are to be added. Or you should only consider and add titles which satisfies the thread title.



" Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!"

^I though it was implicit. Above mentioned characteristics are inherent to most sci-fi movies.  I am yet to come across a single science fiction movie which has not baffled me. Name one?


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Mr. Nobody (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Ronnie012 said:


> Added - Divergent 2014 & Insurgent



Insurgent was a very bad movie compare to the original Divergent. Just some mind boggling special effects, but "thought provoking" wise... naaah.

Mr. Nobody however, was such an incredible movie! It literally was a movie that sets an example for the power of Cinematic experience!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

Wowoww some how missed this thread ...but guys I went through the entire thread, you are adding all sorts of movies, normal sci fi and sci fi action like Mad Max and all. The title says "Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES". Thought provoking, where you debate different aspects of a movie. Think and share ....

My List ...

1. Triangle
2. CUBE
3. Timecrimes
4. Trance
5. Inception
6. Momemto
7. The killing room

and most of David Lynch Movies like 

1. Mulholland Drive
2. Lost Highway etc ...

Let me go through my list on IMDB and see if I can find more. For now these are all I can remember ....

BTW started a new thread of Top 5 all time action/war/martial art movie you have seen. Please do participate ...

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/193257-top-5-all-time-action-war-martial-art-movie.html


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



sam9s said:


> Wowoww some how missed this thread ...but guys I went through the entire thread, you are adding all sorts of movies, normal sci fi and sci fi action like Mad Max and all. The title says "Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES". Thought provoking, where you debate different aspects of a movie. Think and share ....
> 
> My List ...
> 
> ...



URL is incomplete. l is missing


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

^^ apologies .... corrected ...


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Niilesh said:


> Mr. Nobody (2009) - IMDb



Added.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Wowoww some how missed this thread ...but guys I went through the entire thread, you are adding all sorts of movies, normal sci fi and sci fi action like Mad Max and all. The title says "Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES". Thought provoking, where you debate different aspects of a movie. Think and share ....
> 
> My List ...
> 
> ...



Thanks. Added most of your list but apparently couldn't find links for  Trance, The Killing Room. Also Memento and  Lost Highway won't fall under sci-fi genre. Inception is already there in the list.

P.s.  "Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling" are attributes of Sci fi movies.  As such, any Science Fiction movie by default will have one or more of  such attributes.


----------



## harry10 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Niilesh said:


> Mr. Nobody (2009) - IMDb



Seems quite interesting. Haven't seen so many positive comments in a row for a movie in user reviews since long.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cloud Atlas
Cloud Atlas (2012) - IMDb
The Butterfly Effect
The Butterfly Effect (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 23, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Cloud Atlas
> Cloud Atlas (2012) - IMDb
> The Butterfly Effect
> The Butterfly Effect (2004) - IMDb



Added

Also added Eternal Sunshine Poll: Top Time Travel Films - IMDb - IMDb


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*

The correct word is intellectually.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*



Inceptionist said:


> The correct word is intellectually.



Title can't be changed. I tried.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 2, 2015)

Update - Added - The One & Solaris. The One for pure Mind Bogglingness and Solaris for Thought Provokingness & Mind Bogglingness.

Also -  Waterworld (1995)  Waterworld (1995) - IMDb

- - - Updated - - -

Added -  Galaxy Quest (1999) - Pretty much  enjoyable  this one.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 27, 2015)

The Signal The Signal (2014) - IMDb

John Carter (2012)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 31, 2015)

Armageddon , how come nobody mentioned Armageddon?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Armageddon , how come nobody mentioned Armageddon?


Well, the title said intellectually inspiring. I guess that's why.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 31, 2015)

No kidding


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2015)

Mr Nobody


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Mr Nobody


Checkout movie number 104 in first post. If it's mentioned in first post list, we already discussed about it.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 26, 2015)

Without Warning (1980) -  Did I mention Without Warning?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending (2015) is an  Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIE!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Jupiter Ascending (2015) is an  Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIE!!



I hope you are trolling.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 18, 2015)

^Nope..have you watched it?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I hope you are trolling.



I think he is not. it has so much meaningful hidden thought provoking subjects that even its directors could not decipher the meaning out of it, leave alone ordinary people. It is said that the wachowskis are still researching on the topic.

I thought a little about the topic too & understood that the entire movie happens in the dreams of Jupiter Jones (not the three investigator one). She hates her job & her dull life & like any other ordinary girl wants to become a princess/queen of some land with a handsome husband.
The movie has the name of jupiter because like jupiter her dreams are massive or gigantic!



Spoiler



Your sense of humor is low if you have taken the above explanation seriously.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2015)

^^ I get what you mean. I am weak in understanding Sarcasm.. but I am learning.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 12, 2016)

Actually I admit, I made a mistake in naming this thread. My initial intention was to create a thread  that was about science fiction movies in general(irrespective of being mind boggling or not.) I used those terms"Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling"  just to add masala to the topic. 

P.s - Read the P.s on the 1st page. I hope I made myself clear.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 12, 2016)

Add "The Martian"

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> Actually I admit, I made a mistake in naming this thread. My initial intention was to create a thread that was about science fiction movies in general(irrespective of being mind boggling or not.) I used those terms*"Intellectually inspiring, thought **provoking**, **mind boggling**" just to add masala to the topic.*
> 
> P.s - Read the P.s on the 1st page. I hope I made myself clear.


*Relevant* 2:41 - 3:30


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 30, 2016)

ankush28 said:


> Add "The Martian"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Added!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2016)

Added Project Almanac. Another mind boggler!

- - - Updated - - -

Hello friends, keep this thread active please.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 13, 2017)

Add Donnie Darko,Another earth,the thirteenth floor,Pi,truman show

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2017)

Also, arrival and passengers.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks added Another earth,the thirteenth floor,Pi,truman show,arrival and passengers.

Donnie Darko already in list.

P.s, Just noted - Thread completed 2 years!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2017)

*coherence* .... Boy oh Boy what a mind twisting, convoluted this movie was, well in a good way. I had to "seriously" watch it twice right one after another to get what exactly it is. (And I have never done that). Ahs anyone of you seen *Triangle* .... if that was a bit convoluted and twisted to follow, coherence is BAAP of triangle, agree the "thrill" aspect was more in triangle, and it was more "entertaining" as such but as far as intertwingling and complexities of the plot goes... in my entire life I think handful of movies will be out there that would match coherence. 

I won't give much of the plot but will say it involves around the concept of alternate reality and that is all I think I should say about this movie. 

...... MUST WATCH ..... *7.5/10*


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2017)

I watched Coherence a couple of years back I think. It's a low budget movie that absolutely makes up for the low budget by providing a level of thrill many fails to provide.
The movie gets twisted with each minute and is a roller coaster ride from an innocent beginning to the end. Yes, it was awesome!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 15, 2017)

Cool added Coherence.

Also added Synchronicity - a mind bending movie which I think justifiably fits in this thread. Must watch!


----------



## lutenic (Aug 16, 2017)

How can you miss '*10 Cloverfield Lane*' next in *Cloverfield *series. Really Good movie.

Divergent Series started good, but the successor movies were crap.

Another to Add: *Maze Runner* series, especially the first part was amazing, second part Scorch Trials was ok ok.

Children of Men already added by you is considered generally as Best sci-fi of the 21st Centuary! Its really an amazing movie, must watch for all


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 17, 2017)

Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling funny movie !!

Paul
Paul (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 17, 2017)

Is The Man from Earth in this thread? It is an amazing movie!!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Is The Man from Earth in this thread? It is an amazing movie!!


I am pretty sure it will be. And IIRC it would be me who recommended it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2017)

Flash said:


> *Re: Intelectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling SCI FI MOVIES!*
> 
> The man from earth.





Vyom said:


> I am pretty sure it will be. And IIRC it would be me who recommended it.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2017)

Flash said:


>


Well I did recommend it here on TDF, just not in this thread. It's nice movie man!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 20, 2017)

Added 10 Cloverfield Lane, Maze Runner and Paul 2011.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Added Donnie Darko - If u ain't seen donnie darko u ain't seen nothin


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2017)

Not sure if Rashomon is added here but the 1950 flick by one of the all time greatest directors *Akira Kurosawa* is a gem. I believe it was way ahead of its time. If anyone hasn't watched it yet they should.


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 21, 2017)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this: Under the Skin (2013).

Pitch Black. The Chronicles of Riddick. Riddick.

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 1 and 2.


----------



## icebags (Sep 21, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Not sure if Rashomon is added here but the 1950 flick by one of the all time greatest directors *Akira Kurosawa* is a gem. I believe it was way ahead of its time. If anyone hasn't watched it yet they should.


is that a sci fi movie ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 22, 2017)

icebags said:


> is that a sci fi movie ?



No Rashomon is not a sci-fi. I don't even know what genre one would call it. But a brilliant movie nevertheless.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 22, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this: Under the Skin (2013).
> 
> Pitch Black. The Chronicles of Riddick. Riddick.
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 1 and 2.



Are you serious with The Chronicles of Riddick & Guardians of the Galaxy series? Pitch Black & Under the skin are good.


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 22, 2017)

To me, The Chronicles of Riddick is awesome, and the Guardians of the Galaxy series is also good. The thread is about adding Sci-Fi movies, so I named them.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2017)

You got it wrong buddy - its intellectually inspiring & thought provoking movies - not just any kiddish sci-fi flick!


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 23, 2017)

The OP says on the previous page, and in his first post, in the PS, that while he did add the words intellectually inspiring and though provoking to the title, he doesn't mind if people add any sci-fi movie to the thread.

Another one: Starship Troopers (1997). 

There is a film the name of which I don't remember; it is set in a desert in which there are only two characters, one human and one alien, and throughout most of the movie, they search for and try to kill the other. This is a low budget movie, and doesn't have much action, and if I remember correctly, doesn't have a very high rating on imdb, but many people really liked it.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 23, 2017)

Added : Chronicles of Riddick, Guardians of the Galaxy, Under the Skin and Starship Troopers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> The OP says on the previous page, and in his first post, in the PS, that while he did add the words intellectually inspiring and though provoking to the title, he doesn't mind if people add any sci-fi movie to the thread.
> 
> Another one: Starship Troopers (1997).
> 
> There is a film the name of which I don't remember; it is set in a desert in which there are only two characters, one human and one alien, and throughout most of the movie, they search for and try to kill the other. This is a low budget movie, and doesn't have much action, and if I remember correctly, doesn't have a very high rating on imdb, but many people really liked it.


Enemy Mine (1985) - IMDb

Chronicles of Riddick & Guardian of the Galaxy are entertaining but certainly not intellectual,inspiring,thought provoking or mind boggling which is the title of this thread.Just add a note saying for entertainment factor as this would help distinguish these movies from various other movies here which really do justice to this thread's title.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Enemy Mine (1985) - IMDb
> 
> Chronicles of Riddick & Guardian of the Galaxy are entertaining but certainly not intellectual,inspiring,thought provoking or mind boggling which is the title of this thread.Just add a note saying for entertainment factor as this would help distinguish these movies from various other movies here which really do justice to this thread's title.


I think better get rid of the adjectives and rename thread title as Sci fi movies thread. 

Added - Enemy Mine


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2017)

Then this thread would lose its advantage.There are lots of scifi movies & many of them are not worth watching.Many of the movies mentioned here though are worth a watch.That is why this thread is only 6 pages till now.If people start adding every scifi movie here this thread too will run into dozens of pages with good worthy movies buried deep in the thread.e.g.Enemy Mine didn't do well on box office but it is a good movie with some thought provoking & inspiring themes & very few people here know about it.Now compare this to Chronicles of Riddick & Guardians of the Galaxy which most people know about & thus don't actually need to be mentioned here.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I think better get rid of the adjectives and rename thread title as Sci fi movies thread.
> 
> Added - Enemy Mine



 57, 139  - duplicate.
82, 134 - duplicate.
97, 129  - duplicate.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then this thread would lose its advantage.There are lots of scifi movies & many of them are not worth watching.Many of the movies mentioned here though are worth a watch.That is why this thread is only 6 pages till now.If people start adding every scifi movie here this thread too will run into dozens of pages with good worthy movies buried deep in the thread.e.g.Enemy Mine didn't do well on box office but it is a good movie with some thought provoking & inspiring themes & very few people here know about it.Now compare this to Chronicles of Riddick & Guardians of the Galaxy which most people know about & thus don't actually need to be mentioned here.



Very well said @whitestar_999 & that was what I wanted to convey when I mentioned that GoG and Chronicles of Riddick are not "Intellectually inspiring, thought provoking, mind boggling" movies. Also the point of creating the thread is to find lesser known gems like Enemy Mine which many wouldn't have heard of. GoG and Chronicles of Riddick are mainstream commercial movies which is completely devoid of any thought provoking content let alone mind boggling.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then this thread would lose its advantage.There are lots of scifi movies & many of them are not worth watching.Many of the movies mentioned here though are worth a watch.That is why this thread is only 6 pages till now.If people start adding every scifi movie here this thread too will run into dozens of pages with good worthy movies buried deep in the thread.e.g.Enemy Mine didn't do well on box office but it is a good movie with some thought provoking & inspiring themes & very few people here know about it.Now compare this to Chronicles of Riddick & Guardians of the Galaxy which most people know about & thus don't actually need to be mentioned here.


Agreed. But it's hard to categorize  a movie into a  certain genre  without actually watching it. Also like beauty that lies in the eys of the beholder, inspiration also lies in tbe mind of tbe viewer/receiver. What one might perceive as a piece of art and intellect others might perceive as trash and vice versa.

Anyway I'll add a note to the movies I perceive as having entertainment value more in comparison to intellectual value. But then again my perception of entertainment vs intellectualism might differ from some of the members,


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 25, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> 57, 139  - duplicate.
> 82, 134 - duplicate.
> 97, 129  - duplicate.


Ok. Thanks for pointing.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 28, 2017)

Okay so I have updated the list. Deleted the duplicates and added a sidenote against the movies which I think have good entertaining values!


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

Life (2017) - IMDb

Not an intellectually inspiring, but definitely thoughts provoking and mind boggling. The ending has an unpredictable twist.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

To be frank it felt like a lesser version of Alien which is one of the greatest scifi & the greatest scifi horror film of all time in my opinion.In fact Pandorum (2009) - IMDb is a bit older than this but I found it a bit better than Life.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

I haven't watched Alien movie but will. Unlike Life (2017), Pandorum (2009) has struggled and happy ending.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

If you haven't watched Alien then you haven't watched anything in scifi horror genre. See Alien & its sequel Aliens.You can skip Alien 3 & Alien 4 but they are also watchable though nothing compared to 1st & 2nd part.Pandorum did not exactly have a happy ending 



Spoiler



unless you meant "happy ending for main couple"(earth gone,out of 60000 last humans only 1213 survives).


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Pandorum did not exactly have a happy ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why told struggled and happy ending.


Spoiler



At least main characters are much alive in the end.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2017)

Added Life, Pandorum.

Any Bollywood sci fi one can think of?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

No bollywood scifi is worth mentioning & ironically the only good hindi scifi is an old tv show "Captain Vyom".


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> No bollywood scifi is worth mentioning & ironically the only good hindi scifi is an old tv show "Captain Vyom".


Bollywood I liked one mainly for entertainment - Mr. India ( Hum pyaar karte hain sirf Misterrr Eendiya se)..how can we ever forget?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah,that one is alright but if you ask me Captain Vyom is 10 times better than Mr.India.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yeah,that one is alright but if you ask me Captain Vyom is 10 times better than Mr.India.


Yes but Captain Vyom is series Mr.  India is movies. Also if you consider its eespesal affakts back in those days, it'd surely be a mind boggling  experience for folks of that time period.
I mean  Anil Kapoor turning invisible.Which Indian actor does that? 

Mr. India added


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes but I thought anybody who is even remotely interested in bollywood scifi has already seen Mr.India so thought of mentioning Captain Vyom which is not as much known.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but I thought anybody who is even remotely interested in bollywood scifi has already seen Mr.India so thought of mentioning Captain Vyom which is not as much known.


Yes you are right. Even I am a great fan of Captain Vyom. Featuring Milind Soman in the lead role. Who would have thought Milind Soman? Kinda sad he could've outdone many established bollywood heroes. Also the series didn't last long. I guess they should have featured a saas-bahu duo or some bollywood masalas or introduced some Babas to have it running


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 10, 2017)

I saw a movie recently - Motivational Growth. Motivational Growth (2013) - IMDb

I saw some of the worst ratings for this movie - "1 / 10" Yes "1" out of "10".  Reason why I feel this movie is evenb more special.

I don't know if it will fall under Sci fi or not as the movie is a confusing mess (sci-fi, comedy or supernatural horror or a  thriller? )

I will say a must watch!!!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Omitting a movie such as this from the list should be an unforgivable crime!


----------

